# Alpine DIN to RCA conversion for older EQ's 3015.



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I had several people ask about me doing this for them, so I did one and here is a picture tutorial. If you have any questions, let me know. This is for the Alpine 3015 Equalizer. Will need the following items.

Shrinkwrap assortment.
Solder.
Heater to shrink the shrinkwrap.
Phillips #1 Phillips #2 screwdrivers
Razorblade
Small set of wire cutters
Soldering Iron
Black Tape (just for extra protection on shrinkwrap connections)
Needle nose pliers (small set)
1 to 3 hours depending on your skill level...

Here is the link. Part 1, 2, and 3 are on the left side of the screen.

Convert Alpine 3015 to RCA pictures by tomtomjr - Photobucket

Now you can use your early style Alpine EQ without spending a fortune for adapters and cables. If you have any other old-school conversions you want me to do, let me know and I will see if I can do them in the same picture format. But it has to be something that several people are needing.


----------



## BuBz (Apr 9, 2009)

Tom YOU ARE THE MAN!!! Thank you so much for doing this tutorial. Awesome job and the pics are astounding!!! I cant wait to jump into my 3015 conversion will be nice to add a little old school flavor to a newer school set up.


----------



## BuBz (Apr 9, 2009)

AWESOME JOB TOM!!!! I got mine done this afternoon I didn't quite
go as elaborate as you but I did bench it for 2 hours and no problems at all. I just cant wait to put this thing in my truck now.

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh23/bubzisageek/Alpine3015ConvertedtoRCA7.jpg


http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh23/bubzisageek/Alpine3015ConvertedtoRCA1.jpg


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh great, I finally find what I need and the Photobucket no longer has the photos.


----------



## denny (Mar 30, 2013)

Thks for tis information,,,,,,,,,,, From Indonesia


----------

